# Massive Crypt Melt



## nickmcmechan (27 Sep 2014)

Just back from 12 days Hols away, tanks in good order except my 130l.

All the crypts have melted, and there was a huge amount of them, covering about 30-40% of the substrate.

Wondering what the cause could be?

Before I went on Hols everything was in good order. I dosed enough liquid ferts for 12 days. The only other change would be the introduction of some vals about six week ago. Wondered about alleopathy?


----------



## tim (27 Sep 2014)

Maybe a change in co2 levels due to evaporation while you were away, fussy plants crypts when they want to be, trim off all the melt nick and I'm sure they will grow back.


----------



## nickmcmechan (27 Sep 2014)

Thanks Tim


----------



## nickmcmechan (11 Oct 2014)

Well, the crypts are growing back but saddened to say nearly all inverts have been wiped out.

I had at least 100 cherries in there. None left. Had a dozen bee shrimp, gone. Three bamboo, gone. Two assassin snails and three nerites, gone too. Left with one amano.

Cheesed off about that doesn't even describe it.


----------



## ian_m (12 Oct 2014)

Melting can be caused by lack of CO2 (or liquid carbon). If you didn't dose whilst away that would be your cause.

Also dumping in liquid ferts (you don't mention brand) is generally not good. Some of the commercial single solution ferts contain various forms of liquid carbon which in overdose situations will melt plants and kill sensitive tank members like shrimp.


----------

